# Alterações Climáticas: o que fazer?



## José M. Sousa (24 Jun 2008 às 19:28)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5kg1oOq9tY&eurl=http://www.google.com/reader/view/?tab=my[/YOUTUBE]

Campanha para reduzir a concentração de CO2e na atmosfera para 350 ppm ( www.350.org )


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2008 às 19:39)

Sinto-me confuso com o video  as plantas morrem com CO2 a mais  é?

Eu já li algures que quanto mais CO2 houver mais depressa as plantas se desenvolvem e crescem, porque mais alimento teem.

Eu se fosse ambientalista andava sempre de consciência pesada por andar a mandar CO2 lá para cima através da respiração.

É incrivel é o clima faça você mesmo...o que está para trás do século 19 não interessa??


Só uma curiosidade do controlo climático, experiências com o clima é o que não falta para ai já são tão antigas que até dói, agora se aliarmos isto á teoria do caos está tudo explicado.


----------



## José M. Sousa (24 Jun 2008 às 19:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sinto-me confuso com o video  as plantas morrem com CO2 a mais  é?
> 
> Eu já li algures que quanto mais CO2 houver mais depressa as plantas se desenvolvem e crescem, porque mais alimento teem.
> 
> ...



Só até certo ponto mais CO2 pode funcionar como "fertilizante".
Na realidade, a partir de uma determinada temperatura, a fotossíntese pode sofrer um colapso:

«Higher temperatures can reduce or even halt photosynthesis,
prevent pollination, and lead to crop dehydration. Although the
elevated concentrations of atmospheric CO2 that raise temperature
can also raise crop yields, the detrimental effect of higher
temperatures on yields overrides the CO2 fertilization effect for
the major crops.
In a study of local ecosystem sustainability, Mohan Wali and
his colleagues at Ohio State University noted that as temperature
rises, photosynthetic activity in plants increases until the
temperature reaches 20 degrees Celsius (68 degrees Fahrenheit).
The rate of photosynthesis then plateaus until the temperature
hits 35 degrees Celsius (95 degrees Fahrenheit), whereupon it
begins to decline, until at 40 degrees Celsius (104 degrees
Fahrenheit), photosynthesis ceases entirely.17»

in PLAN B 3.0 Mobilizing to Save Civilization  Lester Brown  Cap. 3   
Rising Temperatures and
Rising Seas

http://www.earth-policy.org/Books/PB3/pb3ch3.pdf

Em relação ao vídeo do Attenborough, e então?


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2008 às 20:00)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Só até certo ponto mais CO2 pode funcionar como "fertilizante".
> Na realidade, a partir de uma determinada temperatura, a fotossíntese pode sofrer um colapso:
> 
> «Higher temperatures can reduce or even halt photosynthesis,
> ...



AHHHH isso significa que quando os polos eram florestas tropicais não havia arvores  tá giro.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 20:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sinto-me confuso com o video  as plantas morrem com CO2 a mais  é?
> 
> Eu já li algures que quanto mais CO2 houver mais depressa as plantas se desenvolvem e crescem, porque mais alimento teem.
> 
> ...



Repara numa coisa *Mário Barros*,

Tens um campo de cultura. E queres que ele produza mais e melhor. O que é que lhe vais fazer? Vais aduba-lo, porque enriquecendo o solo poderás ter um rendimento melhor e maior. No entanto sabes que só o podes faze-lo até um determinado nivel de concentração. Caso contrário as plantas saturam, e o efeito positivo de adubo acaba por sufocar a planta. E a planta morre.
Com o CO2 funciona exactamente igual.

Agora pensa, se fosse como tu pensas, porque é que não é junto às estradas, às concentrações urbanas e às fabricas que se vêem as melhores árvores e as melhores plantas?

Quanto àquilo do século XIX, a resposta já foi dada algures no fórum. Porque foi a partir daí que se começaram a fazer registas continuos e dentro das mesmas normas.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 20:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> AHHHH isso significa que quando os polos eram florestas tropicais não havia arvores  tá giro.



Sim, a partir de uma determinada temperatura, penso que seja 40-42ºC, a fotossintese deixa de se realizar. Mas o pessoal de ecologia que me corrija.

Então Mário, quando os pólos eram florestas tropicais, era porque era neles que se encontravam as condições ideias para o efeito, ou seja, temperaturas médias à volta dos 25ºC e muita humidade. E se eram florestas tropicais, deveriam ter árvores, ou não?

O mesmo já não deveria acontecer nas actuais zonas de floresta tropical, que deveria estar transformadas num deserto árido.


----------



## José M. Sousa (24 Jun 2008 às 20:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> AHHHH isso significa que quando os polos eram florestas tropicais não havia arvores  tá giro.



Não Mário Barros, significa que provavelmente os Pólos teriam temperaturas temperadas - ao contrário das temperaturas gélidas de hoje - que permitiam ter árvores e que os trópicos seriam desertos!!!

PS : não reparei no comentário do André.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2008 às 20:12)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Não Mário Barros, significa que provavelmente os Pólos teriam temperaturas temperadas - ao contrário das temperaturas gélidas de hoje - que permitiam ter árvores e que os trópicos seriam desertos!!!
> 
> PS : não reparei no comentário do André.



Então e como seriam os niveis de CO2 ?? supostamente seriam hiper mega mais altos do que os niveis de hoje, porque, pelo o pouco que percebo disto, o clima mais quente dá mais CO2 na atmosfera, e sendo assim pelo vosso raciocinio quantos mais CO2 maior é o nivel de toxicidade da atmosfera logo menos probablidades há de se darem arvores no planeta.


----------



## José M. Sousa (24 Jun 2008 às 20:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Então e como seriam os niveis de CO2 ?? supostamente seriam hiper mega mais altos do que os niveis de hoje, porque, pelo o pouco que percebo disto, o clima mais quente dá mais CO2 na atmosfera, e sendo assim pelo vosso raciocinio quantos mais CO2 maior é o nivel de toxicidade da atmosfera logo menos probablidades há de se darem arvores no planeta.



Mário, a lógica - de forma muito simplista - é: mais CO2 implica temperatura mais elevada implica (a partir de determinado limiar) paragem da fotossíntese implica destruição plantas 

No entanto, o aumento de temperatura não é uniforme em todo o planeta, os pólos continuam relativamente mais frescos, com temperaturas que permitem o crescimento de plantas.

Ou sejas, as plantas prosperam dentro de um intervalo de temperaturas. Fora dele, tendem a declinar. Não se dão bem nem com temperaturas muito frias nem com temperaturas muito quentes. Não é preciso ser bíólogo para se intuir a coisa.

Já percebeu agora?


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2008 às 20:33)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Mário, a lógica - de forma muito simplista - é: mais CO2 implica temperatura mais elevada implica (a partir de determinado limiar) paragem da fotossíntese implica destruição plantas
> 
> No entanto, o aumento de temperatura não é uniforme em todo o planeta, os pólos continuam relativamente mais frescos, com temperaturas que permitem o crescimento de plantas.
> 
> ...




Sim sim  o que me estava a fazer confusão era como é que podia haver plantas no tempos dos dinossauros se os niveis de CO2 na atmosfera eram bem superiores aos de hoje...provavavelmente eles andavam de ferraris  e provocaram aqueicmento global ate á exaustão do planeta e deles mesmos...tipo como o nosso destino se nada mudarmos.


----------



## José M. Sousa (24 Jun 2008 às 20:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sinto-me confuso com o video  as plantas morrem com CO2 a mais  é?
> 
> Eu já li algures que quanto mais CO2 houver mais depressa as plantas se desenvolvem e crescem, porque mais alimento teem.
> 
> ...



Acho que já percebi onde quer chegar com o vídeo do Attenborough. Para isso vai ter que ler um pouco sobre paleoclimatologia:

http://www.ipcc.ch/pdf/assessment-report/ar4/wg1/ar4-wg1-chapter6.pdf

Sobre as experiências com o tempo e as propostas de geoengenharia:

http://www.thebulletin.org/files/064002006_0.pdf


----------



## José M. Sousa (24 Jun 2008 às 20:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim sim  o que me estava a fazer confusão era como é que podia haver plantas no tempos dos dinossauros se os niveis de CO2 na atmosfera eram bem superiores aos de hoje...provavavelmente eles andavam de ferraris  e provocaram aqueicmento global ate á exaustão do planeta e deles mesmos...tipo como o nosso destino se nada mudarmos.



Você anda constantemente às voltas com as mesmas perguntas. Não sei se é por brincadeira - nesse caso, vou deixar de lhe ligar - ou por outra razão qualquer. 

O Planeta já passou por várias fases de aquecimento e arrefecimento. Essas fases tiveram que ver sobretudo com forçamentos orbitais cíclicos (Ciclos de Milankovitch) 

O aquecimento global actual não é explicável por esses ciclos


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2008 às 21:06)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Acho que já percebi onde quer chegar com o vídeo do Attenborough. Para isso vai ter que ler um pouco sobre paleoclimatologia:
> 
> http://www.ipcc.ch/pdf/assessment-report/ar4/wg1/ar4-wg1-chapter6.pdf
> 
> ...



Coisas relativas ao IPCC prefiro ficar na ignorância 

Quanto ás possiveis soluções vindas da geoengenharia são autênticas utopias, eu já vi coisas como capturar CO2 da atmosfera e lançalo para o subsolo, criar um conjunto de paines reflectores para nos proteger do sol, criar plantas geneticamente modificadas para recolherem CO2 em grandes quantidades, criar navios enormes para capturar CO2 da atmosfera no meio do oceano etc etc.

Quanto a toda esta palhaçada que só desperdiça tempo e dinheiro do qual podia ir bem para África eu só retenho o seguinte:

Nós não somos uma estrela, somos um planeta, no qual vivemos, e nele mesmo rodamos á volta do sol é ele que manda em 90% do nosso clima, não necessitamos de andar a colocar chapeus de sol por causa do sol só porque estamos uns graus mais quentes a natureza tratará disso mesmo existe uma energia exterior a nós que nos dá o calor, do qual necessitamos para todos os dias. Agora, a tua pergunta é porque é que eu comparei a terra a uma estrela, aqui fica a explicação: então para certos cientistas (se o forem) a terra está mais quente devido ao CO2 e alguns loucos até já mandam previsões de que isto é só o começo e poderá não ter retorno devido aos poços de metano que podem rebentar e trazer ainda mais calor ao planeta, ora bem, que eu saiba numa estrela tal como o sol ela está essencialmente dependete do combustivel que conteêm a nivel de subsolo o que tanto pode ser hélio como nitrogénio ou hidrogénio, existe um equilibrio de combustão de tal gás nas estrelas isto é para que elas se mantenham "vivas" necessitam de consumir uma certa quantidade de gás, ora bem, quando se dá um desiquilibrio na quantidade de gás consumido pela estrela a estrela acaba por emitir menos luz e consequentemente menos calor (tal como ocorre no sol) já no contrário quando consemem mais, mais calor emitem e tambem mais luz. Ora bem tal raciocinio paraece estar a aplicar-se na terra posi para alguns cientistas o que está a acontecer é que parece que o planeta está a sofrer com o CO2 a mais, isto é aquele que está a ser queimado, logo tem de se controlar tal emissão pois caso isso não aconteça o planeta poderá esturrar.

Agora só uma curiosidade para quem não sabe Marte ainda contem estações do ano mesmo sendo um planeta onde só há pó vermelho...(ou então não, mas isso é outra história)


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2008 às 21:08)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Acho que já percebi onde quer chegar com o vídeo do Attenborough



Não percebeu não.Só para quem o conhece melhor é que percebeu que foi uma das já habituais gaffes do Mário Barros que deixam qualquer interlocutor confuso e perplexo à procura de uma explicação para o inexplicável. As gaffes às vezes são tão estranhas que acabo sempre com a sensação que não vale a pena perder tempo a discutir o assunto com ele. 
Mas há sempre um ponto positivo, sempre dá para falar do Attenborough. 
Attenborough foi um céptico muitos anos mas em 2006 mudou de opinião, o video do Mário Barros explica resumidamente o porquê da mudança. Mas já agora aqui está o texto que ele escreveu na altura:



> *Climate change is the major challenge facing the world*
> 
> I was sceptical about climate change. I was cautious about crying wolf. I am always cautious about crying wolf. I think conservationists have to be careful in saying things are catastrophic when, in fact, they are less than catastrophic.
> 
> ...


----------



## José M. Sousa (24 Jun 2008 às 21:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Coisas relativas ao IPCC prefiro ficar na ignorância




Então, se o Mário Barros ignora o IPCC,  ignora a comunidade e os melhores laboratórios científicos neste domínio a nível mundial
Gostava de saber então quais são as suas referências?

Eu também acho que a geoengenharia é uma loucura! Se você abrir o link que indiquei....


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2008 às 21:19)

Agora regressando ao tema do tópico, apesar dos esforços do Mário em querer destruir mais um tema, o que fazer ? Eu há pouco fiquei um pouco intrigado com a sua resposta no outro tópico da aposta nuclear/carro eléctrico do McCain nos EUA.

Acho que o transporte eléctrico leve terá bastante futuro. O transporte particular ainda precisa de alguns anos de desenvolvimento das baterias mas não duvido que será uma realidade. Hoje já vão aparecendo coisas interessantes mas apenas viáveis para transito citadino. E para arranjar energia eléctrica para isso parece-me que a única alternativa de médio prazo será a energia eléctrica de origem nuclear e as energias alternativas como o vento. 

Sinceramente não me parece uma visão assim tão descabida. Obviamente não resolve os problemas todos mas utopico será pensar que existem soluções que os resolvam e suponho que a solução ideal não seja regressarmos todos às cavernas. 

Situação insustentável e futuramente dramática é a que os americanos tem hoje e que será pior a cada dia que passa. Eles nem ferrovia de jeito tem, é tudo transporte rodovário e aviação, quer para pessoas quer mercadorias, e a industria toda a funcionar com fosseis, nem no nuclear apostaram ao contrário dos europeus.

Ou seja, o que se pode afinal fazer ? A mim não me parece possível no médio prazo recorrer apenas a alternativas, o vento jamais alimentará o transporte particular e a industria, penso que isso é utópico. Ou não ?


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2008 às 21:21)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Então, se o Mário Barros ignora o IPCC,  ignora a comunidade e os melhores laboratórios científicos neste domínio a nível mundial
> Gostava de saber então quais são as suas referências?
> 
> Eu também acho que a geoengenharia é uma loucura! Se você abrir o link que indiquei....



As minhas referências   ora ai está uma boa pergunta, ás vezes nem eu sei porque ás vezes é tanta a informação na cabeça que fica tudo baralhado  eu basicamente estou a atento aquilo que se vai passando no mundo a nivel meteorológico e depois retiro conclusões e apercebo-me que aquilo que certos cientistas dizem não bate certo com a realidade 

Agora quanto ao IPCC penso que enquanto não corrigirem o famoso gráfico do Hockey Stick do ano 1000 a 2000 não acredito neles...para deturpar e por vezes ocultar dados já chega o nosso governo.



Vince disse:


> Agora regressando ao tema do tópico, apesar dos esforços do Mário em querer destruir mais um tema, o que fazer ? Eu há pouco fiquei um pouco intrigado com a sua resposta no outro tópico da aposta nuclear/carro eléctrico do McCain nos EUA.
> 
> Acho que o transporte eléctrico leve terá bastante futuro. O transporte particular ainda precisa de alguns anos de desenvolvimento das baterias mas não duvido que será uma realidade. Hoje já vão aparecendo coisas interessantes mas apenas viáveis para transito citadino. E para arranjar energia eléctrica para isso parece-me que a única alternativa de médio prazo será a energia eléctrica de origem nuclear e as energias alternativas como o vento.
> 
> ...



Haaaaa a resposta é deste estilo, então cá vai, é fácil depois do petroleo vai vir o carvão pronto já tá é barato e efeciente ainda por cima com o frio que vai fazer ehehe vai andar tudo a tossir preto para os lenços.


----------



## José M. Sousa (24 Jun 2008 às 21:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> As minhas referências   ora ai está uma boa pergunta, ás vezes nem eu sei porque ás vezes é tanta a informação na cabeça que fica tudo baralhado  eu basicamente estou a atento aquilo que se vai passando no mundo a nivel meteorológico e depois retiro conclusões e apercebo-me que aquilo que certos cientistas dizem não bate certo com a realidade
> 
> Agora quanto ao IPCC penso que enquanto não corrigirem o famoso gráfico do Hockey Stick do ano 1000 a 2000 não acredito neles...para deturpar e por vezes ocultar dados já chega o nosso governo.
> 
> ...



OK, fiquei esclarecido!


----------



## José M. Sousa (24 Jun 2008 às 22:00)

Vince disse:


> Eu há pouco fiquei um pouco intrigado com a sua resposta no outro tópico da aposta nuclear/carro eléctrico do McCain nos EUA.
> 
> Acho que o transporte eléctrico leve terá bastante futuro. O transporte particular ainda precisa de alguns anos de desenvolvimento das baterias mas não duvido que será uma realidade. Hoje já vão aparecendo coisas interessantes mas apenas viáveis para transito citadino. E para arranjar energia eléctrica para isso parece-me que a única alternativa de médio prazo será a energia eléctrica de origem nuclear e as energias alternativas como o vento.
> 
> ...



Entre aquilo que propõe o McCain e regressarmos às cavernas vai uma grande distância.
No http://climateprogress.org/, site que eu cito com muita frequência e alimentado por Joseph Romm ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_J._Romm), esta discussão tem vindo a ser feito há algum tempo.

Talvez o problema essencial de pessoas como o McCain e uma grande parte da sociedade americana e não só, é que não percebem que têm que mudar de estilo de vida.

Os americanos consomem 1/4 (25%!!!) do petróleo mundial, mais de vinte milhões de barris por dia!!!. Quase toda a gente tem um automóvel nos EUA. Pretender que o veículo eléctrico (caríssimo) ou a hidrogénio http://climateprogress.org/2008/06/19/hydrogen-fuel-cell-honda-fcx-clarity-problems/ , ainda para mais numa sirtuação de crise económica, vai substituir uma importante fracção do parque automóvel americano em tempo útil, parece-me duvidoso. Depois 
, embora eu não exclua completamente o nuclear, ele não é uma panaceia. No limite, também tem impacto nas emissões de CO2, o urânio também é limitado (o seu preço tem vindo a subir) e sobretudo existem dificuldades logísticas em construir de um momento para o outro um número significativo de centrais com impacto. (ler entrevista de Fatih Birol); para já não falar das questões de segurança!

Portanto, os americanos precisam de facto de contruir mais linhas férreas e comboios , bem mais fáceis de construir do que centrais nucleares; precisam de desperdiçar menos energia (como lembra Attenborough) ; precisam de andar mais de transportes públicos, etc., etc. E alguns hábitos já começaram a mudar com a alta do petróleo

http://menos1carro.blogs.sapo.pt/109695.html

Agora, é claro que todos os esforços para aumentar a eficiência, etc. são bem-vindos. Mas mesmo aqui, poderá ocorrer um efeito designado por "Paradoxo de Jevons" ou efeito de "rebound" : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jevons_paradox

Mas o problema é que não podemos encarar a situação num determinado país isolando-o do resto do mundo.Por exemplo, são pouquíssimas as empresas que constroem centrais nucleares e os chineses querem construir uma série delas. Enfim, um assunto complicado!

Já agora, este artigo do RealClimate, criticando um artigo da WIRED, a propósito dos SUV's:

http://www.realclimate.org/index.ph...agazines-incoherent-truths/langswitch_lang/in


----------



## psm (24 Jun 2008 às 22:13)

Acerca dos nossos amigos americanos em mudar de vida ,não acredito que vão mudar toda uma industria automovel,só para consumir menos ,neste momento é utopico.Fazer uma revolução na electricidade também é utopico, o lobby do carvão nos Estados Unidos é muito poderoso e financia grande parte das campanhas, e em especial a dos republicanos.

Não esquecer um pormenor na vida de um norte americano normal o ar condicionado para eles é tão sagrado como deus, em especial num estado, e que elege muitos delegados na eleição do presidente, a famosa Florida,já para não falar, em todos estados do sul no verão.

Nem falo no inverno.


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2008 às 23:25)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Talvez o problema essencial de pessoas como o McCain e uma grande parte da sociedade americana e não só, é que não percebem que têm que mudar de estilo de vida.



Sim, mas repare, ele nem falou no carro a hidrogénio, eu desse também desconfio e muito. E os comboios (e carros eléctricos) precisam de electricidade, daí o nuclear. Nós não temos nuclear (nem faz sentido que tenhamos dada a nossa dimensão) mas boa parte da nossa electricidade importada é nuclear, de origem francesa ou espanhola. As eólicas tem um papel importante nisto tudo, mas penso que sempre limitado.

Eu falei nisto porque é recorrente em discussões deste género no final da discussão chegar-se à afirmação «Mesmo que seja tudo verdade, nós pouco podemos de facto fazer». Ninguém sacrifica o bem estar e crescimento económico pelo ambiente.

E aqui chegamos à questão energéticaSe calhar a ambiental não convence ninguém a mudar o que quer que seja do seu modo de vida (ver por exemplo a sondagem britânica) mas a questão energética se calhar vai obrigar a seguir um caminho diferente e à força.

E no caso dos EUA, concordo com o que disse, a situação deles é obscena, é uma coisa normalissima um americano médio fazer por exemplo 20 ou 30 milhas para ir comprar um jornal num SUV a gastar quase 20L aos 100. A energia barata ao longo das últimas décadas foi uma irresponsabilidade tremenda deles. 

No entanto, se calhar também existe aqui uma grande oportunidade para eles. Se a actual alta dos combustiveis realmente continuar, isso dará lugar a uma alteração gradual mas profunda do parque automóvel americano para carros mais economicos. E a oportunidade está aí, imaginando que nos próximos 10 anos surgem alternativas eléctricas realmente viáveis, essa alteração do parque automóvel poderia ser profunda, básicamente eles saltariam várias "gerações" de automóveis, passariam de modelos gastadores directamente para automóveis não poluentes. Comparativamente à Europa onde ao longo das últimas décadas cada geração de um automóvel é mais económica que a anterior mas onde por força da carga fiscal e dos consumos menores não existirá num prazo curto ou médio o incentivo para mudar de forma massiva para carros eléctricos se eles aparecerem. Por vezes dão-se estes saltos "geracionais" em que se passa de uma situação muito má para uma excelente, em que uma ameaça é um catalisador para criar uma grande oportunidade.

Quanto à eficiência, acho que ela está também a chegar de forma expressiva, afinal todos nós estamos agora a tornarmo-nos mais eficientes. Os comboios alfa e intercidades nacionais nunca andaram tão cheios como agora, há muito mais gente a ir de comboio para Faro ou Braga do que até aqui, o combustivel e as portagens estão a tornar-se incomportáveis para muitos, sobretudo as viagens de uma ou duas pessoas. Ou até basta ver aqui no forum as pessoas que nos últimos meses tem vindo aqui perguntar dados de radiação solar para determinado local, para quem não sabe, essas perguntas são de pessoas que estão a fazer as contas para instalar paneis solares. Pelo que me dizem os últimos meses tem sido significativa a adesão e interesse em Portugal por paineis.


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2008 às 23:32)

psm disse:


> Acerca dos nossos amigos americanos em mudar de vida ,não acredito que vão mudar toda uma industria automovel,só para consumir menos ,neste momento é utopico.Fazer uma revolução na electricidade também é utopico, o lobby do carvão nos Estados Unidos é muito poderoso e financia grande parte das campanhas, e em especial a dos republicanos.
> 
> Não esquecer um pormenor na vida de um norte americano normal o ar condicionado para eles é tão sagrado como deus, em especial num estado, e que elege muitos delegados na eleição do presidente, a famosa Florida,já para não falar, em todos estados do sul no verão.
> 
> Nem falo no inverno.



É verdade, mas se nós nos queixamos, a situação actual está a doer-lhes muito mais a eles. O aumento para eles tem sido mais significativo, pois nós tivemos sempre combustiveis caros por via fiscal e sempre procurámos carros económicos por isso, e enquanto nós já nos queixamos imenso com os nossos carros a gastar 5-8L aos 100, eles gastam mais do dobro e estão habituados a andar muito mais de carro do que nós.  O efeito disto tem sido significativo, entre Março do ano passado e Março deste ano os americanos andaram menos 4,3% na estrada, o que são no total 11,000 milhões de milhas a menos, a maior queda da história. Isto só por si há 10 anos atrás provocaria uma significativa queda do preço do petróleo, mas hoje não provoca.


----------



## José M. Sousa (25 Jun 2008 às 00:48)

Vince disse:


> Sim, mas repare, ele nem falou no carro a hidrogénio, eu desse também desconfio e muito. E os comboios (e carros eléctricos) precisam de electricidade, daí o nuclear. Nós não temos nuclear (nem faz sentido que tenhamos dada a nossa dimensão) mas boa parte da nossa electricidade importada é nuclear, de origem francesa ou espanhola. As eólicas tem um papel importante nisto tudo, mas penso que sempre limitado.
> 
> Eu falei nisto porque é recorrente em discussões deste género no final da discussão chegar-se à afirmação «Mesmo que seja tudo verdade, nós pouco podemos de facto fazer». Ninguém sacrifica o bem estar e crescimento económico pelo ambiente.



Sim, concordo que as pessoas mudam mais depressa com os devidos (des)incentivos económicos. No entanto, isso também acontece porque há muita desinformação sobre o que está em causa quando falamos de ambiente e alterações climáticas. Mas volto a salientar, estes assuntos têm que ser abordados à escala planetária, porque os mercados das matérias primas,  da energia , das tecnologias são disputados à escala mundial. Mesmo que se atinjam ganhos de eficiência aqui e ali, que são sempre melhores que nada, a verdade é que temos pelo menos dois gigantes, a China e a Índia que estão a ter a sua Revolução Industrial nos dias que correm e que tenderão a engolir esses ganhos de eficiência através de um maior consumo. Por exemplo, o Tata Nano vai permitir que milhões na Índia e fora dela - se o petróleo não disparar entretanto - tenham acesso a automóvel particular - o que é um disparate, porque a prioridade deveria ter sido dada ao transporte público - o comboio continua a gastar energia, mas aqui o que interessa é o gasto per capita, que é menor do que o transporte particular.

Sobre a proposta de McCain sobre o prémio de 300 milhões para bateria
http://climateprogress.org/2008/06/...ery-prize-is-this-another-300m-to-exxonmobil/

POINTLESS: First off, every energy and car company on the planet knows they’ll get rich by improving batteries. The world is probably spending $1 billion a year in this quest. This $300 million prize is a pointless gimmick, just a cynical move to get some good PR.


O World Watch Institute, instituição prestigiada, fez uma avaliação do potencial das energias renováveis (eólica, solar, geotérmica, biomassa, etc.) nos EUA e chegou à conclusão que dava para as necessidades. Tenho o texto de pouco mais de uma página em PDF, mas não consigo partilhá-lo aqui. Mesmo considerando algum excessivo optimismo nesta avaliação, se parte deste potencial fosse explorado aliado a maior conservação e eficiência, se calhar seria possível preterir significativamente o nuclear.

Encontrei este texto mais longo (que não li!):
http://www.worldwatch.org/files/pdf/SOW08_chapter_6.pdf

Eu suponho que hoje em dia, as nossas importações de electricidade de origem nuclear não são significativas e a própria Espanha parece ter um plano para desmantelar progressivamente as suas centrais nucleares (pelo menos parte delas - uma terá sido já encerrada) compensando com as eólicas, que têm um peso já bastante razoável, e com as centrais solares termo-eléctricas (acho que não se chamam exactamente assim - mas agora não me recordo)

Fico contente por isso dos painéis solares. Quanto aos térmicos a lei já obriga para as novas construções, mas isto anda a passo de caracol!


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2008 às 14:16)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Sobre a proposta de McCain sobre o prémio de 300 milhões para bateria
> http://climateprogress.org/2008/06/...ery-prize-is-this-another-300m-to-exxonmobil/



É verdade que quem construir algo de verdadeiramente competitivo ganhará biliões só em patentes e um prémio será insignificante, mas continuo a achar que é uma boa ideia pela mensagem e visibilidade que passa. Mas presumo que se fosse uma ideia do Obama já haveria mais palmas. Já reparou que o climateprogress.org tem dezenas de post's criticos sobre o McCain e não tem um único sobre o apoio de Obama ao Etanol, que é "só" o pior dos biocombustiveis ?


----------



## José M. Sousa (25 Jun 2008 às 17:19)

Vince disse:


> É verdade que quem construir algo de verdadeiramente competitivo ganhará biliões só em patentes e um prémio será insignificante, mas continuo a achar que é uma boa ideia pela mensagem e visibilidade que passa. Mas presumo que se fosse uma ideia do Obama já haveria mais palmas. Já reparou que o climateprogress.org tem dezenas de post's criticos sobre o McCain e não tem um único sobre o apoio de Obama ao Etanol, que é "só" o pior dos biocombustiveis ?



Sim, admito que o Joe Romm seja um pouco tendencioso. Ele trabalhou para a Administração Clinton.

Mas o McCain parece de facto andar a tergiversar muito e tem um plano menos consistente e mais ligado aos interesses estabelecidos das energias tradicionais do que o Obama.

De qualquer forma uma coisa clara que há a fazer, e que tem como figura de proa o James Hansen, é lançar uma campanha para uma moratória sobre a construção de novas centrais eléctricas a carvão. É que os combustíveis fósseis também não são todos iguais em termos de emissões. A produção de electricidade via gás natural, por exemplo, emite cerca de metade da de por carvão. 

Ver www.350.org


----------



## José M. Sousa (12 Set 2008 às 11:07)

"Acção Directa" de activistas da Greenpeace contra central a carvão, considerada legítima por tribunal britânico. Conclusão, por vezes é legítimo violar a lei - «lawful excuse» - e a propriedade privada se estiverem em causa valores superiores:

«A UK Crown Court jury effectively ruled that taking direct action, breaking the law, and even property damage are all justified in the course of stopping catastrophic climate change. »

http://itsgettinghotinhere.org/2008...-action-justified-to-stop-the-climate-crisis/

Comunicado da Greenpeace International


----------

